# Solutions To Non Eating Gouramis:



## FISHEDS OF FURY (Aug 13, 2010)

Are Your Gourami's not eating?
Is your Gourami a Pink Kisser or a Green Gourami?​

The solution to a non eating gourami due to these gourami's like to eat algae off walls and eat fish food what you do to get them to eat is: (LEAVE THE ROOM THEN STAND FAR AWAY AND THEY WILL EAT WHEN THEY CANT SEE YOU

certain gourami's are very private about eating when they are away from a group of fish.


----------



## Inga (Aug 31, 2010)

I have never noticed my Gourami not liking to eat. Maybe I got lucky but my Gourami is a pig and gets along wonderfully with my Tiger Barbs (another thing they say, shouldn't work) I think it helps that she is twice the size of the barbs. The Gourami rules the tank and is very happy. Also I think she is happy with all the plants she can hide in if she feels threatened.


----------

